# Food photography



## dbesed (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anybody have some good tips how to make decent food pictures apart from good light, and a good camera?


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a couple of basic tips and some example Pics here.


----------



## dbesed (Feb 7, 2012)

Very informative read and beautifule photos. 

Man that pizza looks awesome, i have become hungry just by looking at it


----------



## Hards80 (Feb 7, 2012)

The trick is to fill the frame with your food and have plenty of light and/or add lighting. And pick an angle that accentuates the food, too often people shoot flat down making it appear flat and uninteresting

Ther are a few examples on my flickr page 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dhardwick/


----------



## DwarvenChef (Feb 7, 2012)

Outstanding  My daughter and I have been taking pics of food lately and I must say that she is getting way ahead of me in her ability to snag a great shot, I tend to only take a couple pics, she just goes nuts with different angles and if time permits she starts messing with the settings to see what happens  I love watching her get pulled in at times  (proud papa)


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 7, 2012)

DwarvenChef said:


> Outstanding  My daughter and I have been taking pics of food lately and I must say that she is getting way ahead of me in her ability to snag a great shot, I tend to only take a couple pics, she just goes nuts with different angles and if time permits she starts messing with the settings to see what happens  I love watching her get pulled in at times  (proud papa)



I have noticed a lot of nice food pics from you lately


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I am interested in doing some nice photos as well. I have a canon g12 and don't know much about how to use it. 

I am thinking of picking up one of these light tents: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/40cm-photo-light-tent-with-colored-background-cloths-white-5224

Good idea or not worth it?


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 8, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Thanks for the tips. I am interested in doing some nice photos as well. I have a canon g12 and don't know much about how to use it.
> 
> I am thinking of picking up one of these light tents: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/40cm-photo-light-tent-with-colored-background-cloths-white-5224
> 
> Good idea or not worth it?


The g12 is a nice camera, I think canon has some tutorials on their site on how to use their camera settings. I would check them out or look over the manual to get to know your camera better for things like white balance.

The tent you linked too looked a little small to me, more the size for pictures of jewelry, I would go a couple of sizes larger for knives/food. A big window with a curtain might give you the same diffused effect.


----------



## dbesed (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, it look i have a lot to learn about photography. I did some reading on the internet and there was a lot of therminology i did not understand (sepousure, f-number, etc..) and it felt like the first time i start to read about knifes( tang, bolster,...) W t f  . But its fun to learn something new. Unfortunately now i dont have the money to afford a DSLR or even n better compact camera(i'm a student) , so i will try with what i have and start experimenting with light and angles of view.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 8, 2012)

I made a light box out of a cardboard box, I cut bug square holes in the sides and taped white paper over the holes, then set a portable clamp light against the paper. Then I shot this with a Canon SD500:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 8, 2012)

Spike! Where is your Gallery, bro??


----------



## Kyle (Feb 8, 2012)

Everything you need to know about food photography. :lol2:

[video=youtube;afNIRFCiKEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afNIRFCiKEo[/video]


----------



## dbesed (Feb 8, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 8, 2012)

I wonder if that technique works with portraits?


----------

